# viper 791xv remote start problem



## khien (Nov 8, 2010)

hello, I bought a new transmitter and programmed it. Everything works fine except for the remote start. The transmitter and car dash indicates initiation, but the car does not crank. Anyone know the problem??


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

khien said:


> hello, I bought a new transmitter and programmed it. Everything works fine except for the remote start. The transmitter and car dash indicates initiation, but the car does not crank. Anyone know the problem??


 sounds like the remote wasn't what you needed, it needs to relearn tach. did you disconnect the battery recently?


----------



## khien (Nov 8, 2010)

the transmitter is exactly what i need; the old one was destroyed. again, everything on my alarm works fine, just not the remote start.


----------

